# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Софт >  Компания Plantronics выяснила, чего хотят офисные сотрудники

## Labs

Компания Plantronics опубликовала результаты исследований и объяснила, в чем секрет работоспособности сотрудников и высокой производительности труда.

Компания Plantronics, один из ведущих производителей гарнитур для различных устройств и средств связи, опубликовала результаты масштабного исследования Оксфордского института экономики, в котором специалисты постарались выяснить, как открытые рабочие пространства влияют на трудоспособность сотрудников. В рамках исследования был проведен опрос, в ходе которого выяснилось, каким должен быть идеальный офис по мнению «белых воротничков» и что следует предпринять менеджерам, чтобы повысить удовлетворенность персонала и увеличить производительность труда. 

В опросе приняли участие более 1200 топ-менеджеров и подчиненных, работающих в разных сферах производства и структурных подразделениях крупных компаний США, Канады, Великобритании, Германии, Индии, Китая, Австралии, Дании, Швеции, Финляндии и Норвегии. В исследование были включены подробные интервью с руководителями, которые принимают эффективные меры для выхода из проблемных ситуаций, связанных с деловым сотрудничеством в офисах открытого типа.  

Приоритетом для офисных сотрудников при организации офисного пространства стала возможность работать в тишине и спокойствии. Бонус в виде бесплатного питания оказался на втором месте. Не менее важным стало оснащение офиса необходимой компьютерной техникой. Две трети менеджеров, которые приняли участие в опросе, заявили, что у сотрудников есть все необходимое, чтобы справиться с любыми проблемами, возникающими в ходе рабочего процесса. С этим не согласились более половины подчиненных. 

«Очевидно, что шум в помещении и другие внешние раздражители оказывают негативное влияние на производительность труда и работоспособность офисных сотрудников, - комментирует Эдвард Коун (Edward Cone), заместитель директора департамента передовых практик Оксфордского института экономики. – Эти вопросы руководители способны решить самостоятельно. Но прежде они должны осознать, что такая проблема существует». 

В исследовании перечислены рекомендации, которые помогут менеджерам в несколько раз повысить работоспособность сотрудников. Большинство из них совпадают с желаниями подчиненных. Руководителям предлагают вступить в диалог с персоналом и выяснить, что, по мнению сотрудников, следует изменить в организации рабочих мест, системе удаленного сотрудничества и технологиях, которые используются в компании. Менеджерам рекомендуется предоставить сотрудникам все необходимые устройства для работы за пределами офиса. Руководителям следует обеспечить подчиненных комфортным, тихим и спокойным рабочим пространством, где они смогут полностью сконцентрироваться на своих обязанностях. Сотрудникам необходимо полностью разграничить работу и личную жизнь. 

Поскольку от удовлетворенности сотрудников и производительности труда напрямую зависит финансовый успех компании, исследователи настоятельно рекомендуют руководителям заняться вопросом о грамотной организации рабочих мест, оснащении офиса современными технологиями и восстановлении баланса между работой и личной жизнью.

----------

